# Tack stolen    essex/suffolk border



## splashgirl45 (29 December 2017)

our yard was broken into last night and all saddles taken..we were broken into last december and YO changed all locks.  it looks like it could be the same people as they drove across the field the same as last time.

luckily for me i have been bringing my tack home as it isnt insured but the other liveries have lost all of theirs for a second time!!!


----------

